# Fiat Ducato - Trigano Tribute (Me Tribby) Recall Number 5



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

EE By Gum I didn't realise that having a new van would be so much fun :? 8O 

Just had recall Number 5, this time Fiat again, Flash Upgrade, Anyone know what thats all about please? Race tuned Tribby, better MPG.... :?: More updates than Microsoft... :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its to do with the gearbox and the flash refers to excess metal not removed by machining and just waiting to clog up your gears


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

A flash upgrade is usually to do with firmware or software, rather than being mechanical.

They hook you up to a computer, and the upgrade is flashed across.

If it's a Fiat thing, then I'm sure there'll be others on here who can tell you more about it.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Dealer says it may be a flash upgrade on the Air bag but is still awaiting the Fiat detail instruction sheet,

Cor blimey even the air bag has its own computer! 8O


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

*Flash Upgrade*

My vehicle went into the Fiat Dealer last week and it had a flash upgrade carried out. On asking what this upgrade was I was informed by the receptionist that it was a software update to the engine management control unit, so he say's for the injectors.

The only problem is he is the same receptionist that told me my water ingress problem had been resolved & of course he was wrong on that one.

Fiat customer services phoned me on Wednesday evening to advise me that parts required for the water ingress fix were in production & should be available in December, my engine is the 3.0ltr (we shall see)

I have carried out a temp repair on the screen scuttle panel, I removed the old sealant & dried the area with my wife's hair drier(god I'am brave) and resealed with silicon sealant and gaffa tape. At the moment the water ingress has ceased.

Steve


----------

